# What tool kit to buy?



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking to get a tool kit for learning to work on my mountain bikes at home and save trips to the bike shop. Anybody got any recommendations for a good kit? I've looked at some on performancebike and jensonusa, but was wondering if there are better options out there that I'm missing. Thanks.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't like tool kits. Too many time I see tools in them that are not applicable to one bike or another. If you have bikes from the mid 90s to current, you will likely get use out of every tool in a given kit. Otherwise you often end up with certain tools that do nothing for you.

What bike(s) are you looking to service, how in depth do you want to go and what are the kits you're looking at?


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, I know that wasn't an answer to the question you asked, but it is the conclusion my experience has led me to.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Go with this one

Park Tool MK-268 Master Tool Kit from BikeBling.com


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> Go with this one
> 
> Park Tool MK-268 Master Tool Kit from BikeBling.com


that'll do it


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Joe_Re said:


> Sorry, I know that wasn't an answer to the question you asked, but it is the conclusion my experience has led me to.


Looking to be able to eventually learn to do any repair or replace any part on my Salsa Timberjack or any other mountain bike I may have in the future. Maybe possibly build my own bike from the frame up one of these days.

The kit I'm currently looking hard at is the feedback sports team edition tool kit from performance bike. I could easily also go to harbor freight and buy all the common metric tools that I need and don't already have. If I did that, what are all the special tools I would need? FWIW, my oldest mountain bike is a GT XCR 5000 from Y2k. My newest bike is the 2018 Timberjack.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

WHALENARD said:


> Go with this one
> 
> Park Tool MK-268 Master Tool Kit from BikeBling.com


Nah, that one looks kinda cheap. I'd rather spend a little extra and get a good set of tools. Hahaha. Just kidding of course. I don't got the bank account for something like that.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> Go with this one
> 
> Park Tool MK-268 Master Tool Kit from BikeBling.com


haha! dick


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I say buy a decent set of allen wrenches and go from there. Different parts will require specific tools. We have many topics discussing the must have tools for basic maintenance.

example of recent one: http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/what-tools-do-i-need-1061748.html

Not too impressed with that feedback kit, for the price buy their pro elite stand instead


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Agreed, you can't go wrong with allen keys. Bondhus is a great value brand. Bondhus 12592 is great.
I also really like the "Y" wrenches like these
www.worldwidecyclery.com/products/p...MIiaaQ5MGV2gIVVJJ-Ch3F2QGYEAQYASABEgL0K_D_BwE.

+2 on skip the kit and buy tools as you need them


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

To get you started, a decent set of metric hex wrenches, chain whip or Pedros vise whip, cassette lock ring removal tool, crank puller, bottom bracket tools specific to the bikes you have, pedal wrench, #25 torx bit if you have 6-bolt calipers and a chain tool.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

Silca ratchet, torque tube and the proper bits is an excellent tool kit. I have over 1,000 tools in my box and one day I was working on my car and could not get a fastener off. I remembered the Silca kit and success in 30 seconds.


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Spin Doctor Essential Tool Kit from Performance Bike. Cheap but gets the job done.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

splash13 said:


> Spin Doctor Essential Tool Kit from Performance Bike. Cheap but gets the job done.


Listen to this post. Good enough to get started and add to as needed. There's a bigger Spin Doctor set, also.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a ton of tools because I have always done all my vehicle, toy maintenance. I have a rollaway Snap-on tool box that's full with metric and SAE stuff from big to small. But years ago I got one of those $50 'bike specific' tool kits in the little 1'X1' plastic case. I use it all the time...slides under seat in my truck so everything I need is with me for just about any repairs/mntc. There's lots of specialized little tools that are included in these kits. Get one...you won't regret it.

https://www.bikenashbar.com/Product...rch Ads-_-Bikes & Frames-_-DSA_Bikes & Frames

Also, invest in a torque wrench and allen sockets and refer to mfg torque values.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Lot's of variables between what you have, what you know and what you need. If you have and know little, a tool kit is likely good. If you already have a significant assortment of tools, and know what you like and need, getting individuals might be better. One issue I see with kits in fitted cases is there's usually no room for additional tools, and different tools of the same type might not fit.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I already have a metric Allen set, plenty of metric sockets, torq bits and drivers, screw drivers, etc. Any kind of "normal" tool I need I probably already have. I have a good bit of tools assembled from years working on my own truck, mower, and dirt bike. I really just need the specialty bike specific stuff like tools to service the chain, bottom bracket, cassette, headset, and shifters/brakes. The specialty tools are what I need, and I'm not even sure exactly what all I need for the headset, bottom bracket, and the cassette/driver body.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Forgot to mention I'm getting a workstand as well, so if anyone has a recommendation for one of those I'd also appreciate it. I have no experience whatsoever with workstands, so all I've got to go with is reviews on the online retailers. Got about $500 of my family's tax return to work with for stand and tool kit, but I'd like to not use all of it on those two things if possible.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Feedback sports is a fairly popular brand of bike stand for the home mechanic. I've had mine for about 15 years from when it was a different company. While it's been great with todays huge carbon tubing I'd like to find better jaws for it.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a tough nut to crack. To become shop independent will put you well north of $500.00, but I'm guessing you know that. The specialty tools are the ones that will cost you.

As a mechanic who owns his own tools I have seen the costs associated with buying tools which will work day in and day out. Nothing like an auto mechanic, but I'm about $6-7k into it (at retail) and I could double that easy. That being said, I need to be able to work on lots of different brands with all their different parts and "standards". I also bought top shelf tools cause I need them to work so I can.

A piece of unsolicited advice. If you go to a shop, and have them help you identify the correct tools for the parts specific to your bike, please buy them through said shop.

So, start with a good quality stand. You will have it forever and it will work with near any bike at all. I've used a bunch of different models from Park, Feedback and some other cheapies. I really like my Feedback Pro-elite. The head is super easy to use and has given me years of trouble free service. But it wasn't cheap.

Buy good quality torque tools.

If you wish to service your brakes, I like the Finish Line kits. I will say if you have mineral oil brakes, get the brake manufacturers oil. It's cheap enough and you should only need to do it every few years. If it's DOT fluid, do it every year, make sure it's the right number or compatible and it doesn't matter who's name is on it.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I think I'll start off with a feedback pro elite workstand and just buy tools individually as I need them. I might try to see if the local performance store has the $50 essential kit. If the tools look of good quality, I may get one of those. If not, I'll just buy the tools as I need them. Is a chain whip all that is needed to get a cassette of and a new one on? Just asking because my first chores will probably be brake and drive chain upgrades as long as I don't yard sale bad and break something else.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

You need a whip and a cassette tool to engage the cassette. Easy and fast. I change cassettes depending on where I am riding. As far as buying tools one at a time, it is always more economical to buy in sets. Your will need a chain break, a chain tool for releasing the links, spoke tool, accurate air gauge, and all,the common hexes and stars. T handles work well. Always check your fasteners, especially when returning from a brutal ride. Having the proper tool is always important but especially with bikes cause many of the fasteners are not hardened and are small requiring correct torquing. Some of the components are expensive and over tightening on carbon can get expensive. If you own a bike and ride it regularly, a well equipt tool box is almost a requirement, if just for maintance and checking tightness.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

to get cassette off you need the special 'star' socket. Those are in the $50 kit I mentioned above as well as pullers for various bottom brackets, chain whip, etc.

I never owned a stand...I just strategically rigged up a few large hooks and eyebolts to the floor joists in my basement and suspend bike. That's worked fine for me for 20+ years. Most stands are way too short for tall geek like me (6'4"). I have things set up so bike is at a comfortable level, well supported and very easy to work on.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

I never used a stand for decades. My bad. There work great and you can rotate the bike for cleaning, replace components and maintance. And they are portable so use at trail head is priceless. Buy a good one and never buy another.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, get a quality work stand.

For years I worked without one. I viewed the work stand as a luxury item. It's not.

It's a tool and a necessary tool to get the job done correctly and efficiently.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Definitely getting a good stand. It'll either be the feedback pro elite or the topeak copy cat from Performance. 

Moving on, can anyone recommend a good torque wrench? The one conventional tool I don't already have is a 1/4" drive torque wrench, so I'll need to get one of those as well.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Steep and Cheap has Park Tool Flat-Faced Sockets on sale for $7.55. a necessary tool for fork work. They also have "Pedro's vice whip" which is fan-dam-tastic, on sale.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Picked up a Park Tool workstand and a bunch of various Park Tools yesterday locally. I decided to get it all local for the convenience factor in case anything needed to be returned. Got just about all the tools I need to do most of the maintenance on my Salsa. Still need to get the Park 3/8" drive external bottom bracket tool and a good chain break tool. They didn't have the bottom bracket tool and good HD chain break tool I wanted at the local store. Put the workstand together last night and I think it'll work just fine. It's nothing fancy, just the PCS-10 home mechanic stand.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

I think ya done good. Years ago I relied heavily on my LBS but their hours were short and closed on Sundays so I bought tools and a stand, similar to what you did. Saved money over the long haul but that was not my objective. Turns out the best result of educating yourself and have he necessary tools is your ability to make repairs on the trail, dozens of miles from a car. Then there is the ability to help others you encounter broke down. Very important to have a good torque wrench for home. I use Silica’s new torque tube on the trail. With carbon, accurate torque wrench is critical. There is a uTube video where a carbon fiber expert and repairer talks about all the crushed frames and handlebars he sees. Almost all damaged by over tightening fasteners. Safe Travels!


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Testing 9 tool kits

The best tool box under € 450 - Testing 9 tool kits | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Really makes me question carbon fiber with how careful you need to be with it.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I started with a multi-tool and, as I decided to do more and more of my own work bought the tools I needed as I went along. When I started installing my own forks, for example, I bought a crown race puller. 

Now I have a pretty decent set of tools and I can do almost everything...haven't had the urge to service suspension forks or rear shocks (because I only have one of each) on all of my bikes which are mostly rigid but short of that and esoteric things like facing bottom bracket shells and straightening frames I'm pretty much set.

Next expansion area: Wheel Building (although I have always looked at wheel building as something like loading your own ammo. A worthwhile pursuit but I'm not sure if the investment in time and equipment will be worth it)


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

^ interesting analogy. I build wheels and reload ammo! Both have paid for themselves very quickly. My first press paid for itself before finishing off the box of bullets. My wheel building tools paid for themselves after a few sets of wheels, but that wasn't long either.

You don't have to go nuts with tools for either hobby. I mean you can, but theres no real need. For wheel building, all you really need is a spoke wrench to get started. 

I bought a spin doctor 4-5-6 Y tool. Its got a really comfortable padded handle, and the hex tools fit well. 

I also bought a park 2-2.5-3 Y tool, and it kind of sucks balls! Its hard plastic with a cheap seam, and the hex sections are long and flex like crazy. I usually make due with tools, but I think I might replace this with another spin doctor. Its really that bad.

My park tension meter works well enough and ive been using it for years... but the cheap hard plastic handle cracked and fell off some time ago. The other options are astronomically priced, so ill probably tape it up and keep using it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Spin dr. Stand, park tensionmeter, xtools dishing tool all cost me about $150. Throw in a spoke wrench and become the wheelmaster


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The link that you provided is just Tool Boxes, not Tool Sets. 

Are looking at tool boxes or sets?


----------

